# the provocative way in which my wife dresses



## threedinmt (Jan 26, 2012)

when I first courted my wife one of the things that attracted me to her was the provocative manor in which she dressed. On one occasion, after only meeting her a couple of times, she felt I was paying her no never mind in the bar, so she literally walked over to where I sat, and grabbed my head picked up her shirt and stuck me face first inside her shirt right up tight into her boobs. 
I hadn't know her for very long but all I knew was this sort of thing turned me on something fierce. Everything about her turned me on and not long after this we got married, and I've been with her now for some 14 yrs. 
She still turns me on and I know I shouldn't complain, but i know I'm not the only one shes turning on as she goes out and about, so scantly dressed with no bra or undies. 
I know she is true to me but I also she likes to be seen and often tells me of how she gets shadowed down the isles as she goes shopping.
now is it wrong for me to be so turned on by her behavior, cause quite frankly I am and always have been. Or should i set back and just enjoy the show?


----------



## Minuit à Paris (Sep 3, 2012)

Enjoy the show. Jealousy is something the human race grew into and will eventually out grow. 

I bet your wife knows she is titilating you and that for her is the best part!

Enjoy as long as you both know its for fun and when the fun stops, it stops.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Personally, I don't think your wife has much self-respect for her own body when she feels the need to dress that way and act that way to get attention in order to feel good about herself. My cousin was like that for years and it took her a while to figure out that all of these guys wanted her body and did not care at all about the actual person she is. She cleaned up her act and now has a bf who actually respects her for the person she is and not her body that she had shown to the world. I had to talk with her a few times to help get that point across, but I am glad I did as she is much happier now than she was before.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

threedinmt said:


> now is it wrong for me to be so turned on by her behavior, cause quite frankly I am and always have been. Or should i set back and just enjoy the show?


I wonder if you're missing subtle signs she's asking you to indulge in role play sex games in public places.


----------



## Henry (Nov 20, 2007)

I met a woman like your wife. Was great when I was getting the attention. When it was directed at others I was also jealouse I told her later on when we were alone that it really bothered me. I prefaced that with , "I am not asking you to stop what you do to others ,I am just letting you know how I feel when you do that when I am with you and I thought that that behavior was something that was specially for me " and let it go at that. Her flirtacious behavior stopped when I was with her. She can turn it on and off like a switch.

What you need to know is if she has boundaries and that you are comfy with her boundaries.
Would you let her have a male friend. 
Could that friendship get to far if the friend thinks there may be more to it because of the dressing and flirting.
The dressing and flirting may be a way of her reacerting herself as a desirerable women.
Are you giving her what she needs. Passion, understanding. Validation etc.
It has been said that you need to court your spouse throught the marriage.
Treat her like a new girlfriend. What would you do? Think about it and don't worry about the other guys so much. Just causes anxiety.
Feel confident that before you met her she had history and she chose you afterall.
Hope this helps, if not disreguard.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's HOT

I wish my wife reawakens her sleeping exhibitionist side (she became a good girl since marriage), cause right now she's too... prudish >.<

Oh well, enjoy while it lasts!!!


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

There is a fine line here. I think your wife is on the safe side of the line. There is nothing wrong with looking good and attractive. My wife is the same way. I like her to dress sexy but classy. That is no way ****ty or easy looking.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

my experiance is if its walks like a sl*t then most likley shes a .........maybe your wife is different.

wife had a friend like this and everybody thought that she was just flirty or whatever you call it. then on night she flashed me hit t*ts and tried to give me a bj. her husband was upstairs.

I would not be ok with my wife advertising out in public being a tease at best and maybe much worse.

now if she want to parade around and look sexy for me then well thats a different story.....much encourged!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> my experiance is if its walks like a sl*t then most likley shes a .........maybe your wife is different.
> 
> wife had a friend like this and everybody thought that she was just flirty or whatever you call it. then on night she flashed me hit t*ts and tried to give me a bj. her husband was upstairs.
> 
> ...


This is way different than what I was saying and yes, thats not cool at all.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Minuit à Paris said:


> Enjoy the show. Jealousy is something the human race grew into and will eventually out grow.
> 
> I bet your wife knows she is titilating you and that for her is the best part!
> 
> Enjoy as long as you both know its for fun and when the fun stops, it stops.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Sometimes women just want to feel like they are appreciated. My wife is very attractive and she gets shadowed. HEll I love it when she is dressed all sexy and she is on my arm. 
Now if there is a pattern to it that can be traced to a common denominator. Like a man or a specific place. That should tip you off to something. You are married to the woman so if your gut is tipping you off. Trust that gut, cause you don't wanna end up in the Coping with INfidelity.


----------



## JamesStevl (Sep 19, 2012)

I bet your wife knows she is titilating you and that for her is the best part!


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

I would really try to sit back and enjoy it. For those of us who rarely/never get this sort of thing, it would be like a dream come true. I'd have my wife go out before with no panties (per my request) and I was hard as hell the whole evening knowing it.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I would just sit back and enjoy the show. My wife does the same stuff. Especially when we are in Vegas


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

This is very common. A guy marries a woman who is provocative. Then he wants her to stop being who she is.

You married her because she is that way. If you get her to stop this, you will stop being attracted to her. That’s the other side of the coin.

As long as she’s just a bit of a show off and not putting other guy’s face’s down her blouse then all is well.

As others have said… enjoy the show. 

One day, for both of you, your ages will show and she will need to tame her act. But for now... She is who you married.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> This is very common. A guy marries a woman who is provocative. Then he wants her to stop being who she is.
> 
> You married her because she is that way. If you get her to stop this, you will stop being attracted to her. That’s the other side of the coin.
> 
> ...


theres provoctive and then there co*ck teasing other men.

she should be as provocitive with her husband not men at the super market or out in public. thats just asking for trouble.


----------



## threedinmt (Jan 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> This is very common. A guy marries a woman who is provocative. Then he wants her to stop being who she is.
> 
> You married her because she is that way. If you get her to stop this, you will stop being attracted to her. That’s the other side of the coin.
> 
> ...


thanks for your insite, quite frankly I do enjoy this and every aspect of my wife. 
I even like hearing from her own lips how nervios some of these guys would get as they move in close for another view. In fact I enjoy hearing about it more then being around it as it happens, cause as its happening I can at times become upset with the guys and I'm constantly trying to shield her from their view


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

threedinmt said:


> On one occasion, after only meeting her a couple of times, she felt I was paying her no never mind in the bar, so she literally walked over to where I sat, and grabbed my head picked up her shirt and stuck me face first inside her shirt right up tight into her boobs.
> 
> (...)
> I know she is true to me...


yeah... huh huh...




> Jealousy is something the human race grew into and will eventually out grow.


Nonsense... Jealousy predates humanity by millions of years and there is no perceivable way non jealous people have more reproductive success than jealous ones in a way to completely eliminate jealousy. 

Complete non jealousy, by examples seen in nature, means partners don't give a damn about each other and are not together to raise children. So far i takes a couple to raise kids with an edge over others (in terms of resources and social ability). So, basically couples who keep together, which requires a measure of jealousy, and whose offspring form stable couples are able to have more descendants. 

So, that makes this sentence just uninformed new age drivel or some sort of hopeful thinking.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> theres provoctive and then there co*ck teasing other men.
> 
> she should be as provocitive with her husband not men at the super market or out in public. thats just asking for trouble.


My point is that if he wanted a woman who was not provacative in the super market he should have married someone else. But he married this particular woman. This is who she is.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

costa200 said:


> yeah... huh huh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jealousy is also common in other species. I have three dogs.

When my husband used to show me affection my female border collie would get jealous and try to break it up.. to the point of pushing herself between us. He wanted him to only pay attention to her.

My Newfoundlander (male) used to get very upset and jealous when the German Shepard (male) mix paid attention to the famale border collie.

I now have a young male German Shepard mix. He thinks that all attention (petting, etc) belongs to him. If one of the other dogs is getting attention he inserts himself into the situation and pushes the other dog out.

I’ve seen jealousy exhibited by cats and horses as well. And these are just the animals I’ve been around the most. I’m sure that just about all animals exhibit jealousy.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> My point is that if he wanted a woman who was not provacative in the super market he should have married someone else. But he married this particular woman. This is who she is.


I agree with you about the Madonna/wh*&re thing some men go through. 

They are attracted to a sexy wide and than later they want her to act like the Madonna, yet they complain about. 

Still, I hope she is just a show off. 

The OW in my STBEH's case acts this way in front of all men. She is very flirtatious. 

IMO, someone who needs constant attention from the opposite sex is at high risk for cheating.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sara8 said:


> I agree with you about the Madonna/wh*&re thing some men go through. They are attracted to a sexy wide and than later they want her to act like the Madonna, yet they complain about. Still, I hope sheis just a show off. The OW in my STBEH's case actsthis way in front of all men. Sheis very flirtatious. IMO, someone who needs constant attention from the opposite sexis at high risk for cheating.


I know women and men who are like this. Some of them are high risk for cheating. But a lot of them are not out for cheating, they just want to get attention, non-cheating attention. And if this is what they need to do to get that attention they will do it.

I know an awful lot of people who do not behave this way who cheat. Not sure being an exhibitionist makes a person more likely to cheat.

But the bottom line is that he married her because this is who she is.


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

Some people like to look good. You dont need to look provocative to look good but if you look good, people will look at you, whether you are a guy or a girl. And they will say "hot". There is nothign wrong with that, and you can be jealous all you want. It is like driving a Ferrari and freaking out that someone will scratch your paint. Well dont buy a Ferrari then.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok...maybe I am in the minority among men, but I LOVE it when my wife goes out in a pair of short shorts that show off her gorgeous legs and a top with no bra. I even like it when guys hit on her. She is not a flirt in the least and she does not do this often...but when she does I LOVE it!! I a turned on the whole time! 

So like others have said, enjoy the view!


----------



## threedinmt (Jan 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> My point is that if he wanted a woman who was not provacative in the super market he should have married someone else. But he married this particular woman. This is who she is.


thanks ele girl for your imput
I did fall for this girl, head over heels! she's beautiful fun and free in my love for her.
she's given me no reason to distrust her devotion to me


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

The question is does she do this because of her female self confidence or because of a low self esteem?

But either way, are you confident that this will not lead her into an affair one bad day?


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

I think if her self esteem was such an issue that she wouldn't dress up and act sexy because she wouldn't think she was sexy.

I love it when other woman say "oh she just acts like a **** and she's probably doing all these guys". But yet her relationship with her husband is so strong BECAUSE she is secure and strong sexually and they are happy together meeting each others needs. The same woman that calls her a **** has a husband at home wishing his wife would just once, just once, be sexually adventurous or hit on him with some regularity. 

That all said if she is coming home to you and you both are happy then there is no harm. You have a woman that is having fun with her sexuality without crossing the boundaries that BOTH of you set within your marriage. Jealousy can kill that, but communication and understanding can grow it and both of you will have a great time together.


----------



## analyst216 (Jul 27, 2016)

Henry said:


> I met a woman like your wife. Was great when I was getting the attention. When it was directed at others I was also jealouse I told her later on when we were alone that it really bothered me. I prefaced that with , "I am not asking you to stop what you do to others ,I am just letting you know how I feel when you do that when I am with you and I thought that that behavior was something that was specially for me " and let it go at that. Her flirtacious behavior stopped when I was with her. She can turn it on and off like a switch.
> 
> What you need to know is if she has boundaries and that you are comfy with her boundaries.
> Would you let her have a male friend.
> ...


It's a two way street. Women should also be doing that for their partner. When one in a relationship feels neglected they'll see that behavior as disrespectful, a sign of cheating, a lack of love for the aggrieved partner, or an emotional illness. Ultimately, discussion is ALWAYS advisable if both parties respect each other and their relationship.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

this thread is from 2012. It's a zombie thread. I'm closing it.


----------

